# 3 prong fork vs. 4 prong fork



## lana

What is the difference between a 3 and 4 prong fork? (besides a prong for all you smarties out there!!!)

I know the real short fork is for dessert...but what is the diff between 3 and 4 prongs?


----------



## anneke

Your 3-prong might be a seafood fork.


----------



## lana

OK...I was thinking pasta, but I'll buy seafood.

Thanks! I have been wondering that for years. Some restaurants have 3 prongs but most have 4, so there hasn't been any real clues to pick up on.


----------



## castironchef

Unless the three tined fork has the outside tines spread out an an angle (which would be a sea food fork), the only difference between three tine and four tined forks is style.

You'll find both salad and main course sized forks in each "set," and both will have either three or four tines.

When in doubt at fancy dinners, use the "outside to inside" rule. Use the utensils at the extreme left and extreme right with your first course and work your way in with each succeeding course.

You finish with the dessert utensil(s) at the top of your place setting.


----------



## decora

The difference is historical: the evolution of design / function: two prong, three prong, four prong.

See Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork

Some salient points from that article:

"It was not until the 18th century that the fork became commonly used in Great Britain, although some sources say forks were common in France, England and Sweden already by the early 17th century.[sup][15][/sup][sup][16][/sup] The fork did not become popular in North America until near the time of the American Revolution.[sup][1][/sup] . . . The standard four-tine design became current in the early 19th century."

The two-tined fork, just as one might suspect, preceded the three-tined, and was still used in America (when a fork was used at all) up through the 18th century.


----------



## rantgirl101

A seafood fork looks like this and it only has 2 tiny prongs get your facts straight!!!!!




  








k2-_9776282f-5c92-43e0-ab21-2f11f8743f9c.v1.jpg




__
rantgirl101


__
Oct 6, 2015


----------



## amy g

Rant girl, I'm sorry but you actually should get your facts straight. If you are shopping at target or Walmart yes those two tined forks may be referred to as a seafood fork. They are actually a lobster or crab pick. A proper seafood fork at a formal table usually has three and often have a curve to them, they are also often refereed to as cocktail forks.
Please next time you chose to respond in such a classy manner, make sure you don't give away which class of society you are.


----------



## chefbuba

Nice first post to a two year old thread from another one hit wonder.


----------



## chefross

Did a Google search for seafood fork and up came the picture from rantgirl.

Changed the parameters to fish fork and up came this:





  








MKC214-121.JPG




__
chefross


__
Jan 7, 2017


----------



## Dudsonjjo

amy g said:


> Rant girl, I'm sorry but you actually should get your facts straight. If you are shopping at target or Walmart yes those two tined forks may be referred to as a seafood fork. They are actually a lobster or crab pick. A proper seafood fork at a formal table usually has three and often have a curve to them, they are also often refereed to as cocktail forks.
> Please next time you chose to respond in such a classy manner, make sure you don't give away which class of society you are.


lol


----------

